
Show HN: Coinseed - Invest Your Spare Change in Crypto (7): iOS and Android - ursa000
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coinseed.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coinseed.co</a><p>Hi everyone, we&#x27;ve just launched our app in iOS and Android, check it out. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coinseed.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coinseed.co</a><p>It&#x27;s a micro-investment app for cryptocurrencies. Convert your spare change to Bitcoin (BTC), Ethereum (ETH), Ripple (XRP), Litecoin (LTC), Dash (DASH), Monero (XMR) and Zcash (ZEC). Create your unique portfolio and link your cards and bank accounts. We&#x27;ll round up your transactions to the next dollar and collect the change. When the round-up reaches $5, it will be automatically deposited and converted to cryptocurrencies according to your portfolio.<p>Some FAQs:<p>1. At the moment, we are only available in the US, but planning to make a global launch in December.<p>2. Fees: $1 monthly fee. Free for the first month. No other fee.<p>3. No deposit or withdrawal fee (in the US). We use a low fee ACH provider.<p>4. No exchange fee.<p>5. At the moment, we don&#x27;t allow withdrawing cryptocurrencies. If a user requests a withdrawal, we sell the assets and send the USD amount to the user. It will be sold automatically on an exchange, so the price is instant. The reasons: a. It&#x27;s the requirement of our ACH payment provider b. We really don&#x27;t want to deal with frauds.<p>Have a great day :).
======
BoorishBears
What provider are you using for ACH?

~~~
ateesdalejr
I'd also like to know this as well.

